# WHO CAN I DIVE WITH TOMMOROW...SUNDAY??? LETS KILL SUMTIN!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Self explanatory. Anyone got a spot for a nutjob like me to come split gas and expence? My tanks are filled, my trigger finger is itchy.

Call me....(850) 777-1221


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry i just now read this. i've read your posts and think it would be a kick in the ass to shoot some fish with ya. i know spearfisher and craasch know ya. i work with both of them at scared heart. i had nothing to do today either. just my dang luck. maybe next time.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Clay, if you're really needin a fix, you can come dive my pond... it's stocked... and so is the beer fridge.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, he and Brandy went w/ H20Armon outta Destin...I'm waitin' on the result post. :doh Went w/ H20 yesterday for a mess o' black and a grouper. Gawd, I hate work!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Guys 

We had a great time I'm going to post a report for the weekend.

P.S. Kyle Brandi found your shaft stuck in the liberty ship but he couldn't get it out


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey flynurse! We gotta get out soon before it gets to cold and have some fun!

Went out with H2OArmond, his friend Jay. Brandy and I drove over to Destin to go out with them, man, H2O's boat can haul some ass, even loaded with 12 tanks, 4 big guys, and gear!

Had a great time out, H2) has some underwater pics. I didn't see any big fish we were looking for, but H20 got a flounder, and Brandy cleaned up on some black snapper.

Had a ball though, cool wreckss to dive! Thanx man!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

tried to go out yesterday with craasch. but we were getting the hell beat outta us. plus the bubble watchers weren't to kin on the rest of the ride out. so we turned back. but planning on going this weekend. maybe that east wind will quit.


----------

